# Jenny Lind Flask Repro?



## ryan13 (Jun 27, 2005)

I just bought this flask today. I am looking for any information on whether this is a reproduction.  I looked up a little, and found some discussion about Clevenger Brothers. Mine is marked CB on the bottom, so I believe that it was reproduced. The front says "Jenny Lind" and the back says "Fislerville Glassworks. Even if it was reproduced, does anyone know possible value, whether it is worth anything at all. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ryan13 (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks a ton for the help and the info


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 27, 2005)

Lobey is correct on your flask . It is a repro ! These came in many different colors. If you are selling it.....you might try ebay. I had an identical flask in cobalt blue that sold on ebay for 45.00 ( I picked it up at the local flea market for 6.00 ) . So you never know ... It might be a color a collector needs for his run of Jenny Lind repros ) . 
 Brian


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian S, it's true you never know but you mentioned the magic word...cobalt. I still see Bromos going for $5 or more and it has to be just for that.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a cobalt blue currently listed on Ebay as being Clevenger Bros...but I think it's the Czech repo circa 1920's with the longer gloppy neck.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 15, 2005)

Another Jenny calabash. Saw it on Ebay...this is the Empire Glass Works variaton... (Made In Italy), repo.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

I had a nice AQUA (not blue) with debris in the glass. It looked like an original. The bad thing is, someone broke it. I'd love to find another in aqua, doubt I ever will.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 16, 2005)

RICK...welcome to the Forum. Sounds like you had an original Jenny...they're not that hard to find nor are they all that expensive. They do turn up at shows occasionally and on Ebay...keep yer eyes peeled.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

The one I have is a one piece (no applied top) and doesn't have a pontil. I'm pretty sure it was an early repro. I also have an Albany flask in the same exact color (actually I bought them both at the same time, from the same collector for about $10)


----------



## deepwoods (Oct 28, 2005)

Are ALL Jenny Lind Fislervilles repros? And are any pontiled?


----------



## Caretaker maine (Oct 30, 2005)

Ryan,  I just got one at a yard sale last week, just loved the color, and shape, and for under 10 bucks , I said what the hay, if I like the look and it's under 10.00 I'll usally buy something, hate coming home with nothing


----------



## angemarie (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got a green Jenny Lind.  Trying to figure out if it is a repo.  The back says "Empire Glass Works" with picture of house.  Concave bottom- no mark.  Any help you can provide would be  greatly appreciated.

 thanks!
 angela


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 26, 2005)

ANGELA...the Empire Glassworks Jenny Lind's are all reproductions...made in Italy in the late 1960's and by Wheaton about 1970...


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2006)

Finally!!! After a year I found a replacement for my broken one. Whiskeyman, this is what I was talking about earlier as mine was an aqua repro.


----------

